# Bug automator



## softjo (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai créé un petit processus qui me renomme les fichiers en masse.

Il fonctionnait très bien sous 10.5, mais sous 10.6, le numéro ajouté à la fin est automatiquement impair. 
J'ai tenté de le refaire entièrement depuis automator sous 10.6, mais le problème est toujours là.


Vous avez une idée sur le problème?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Novembre 2009)

softjo a dit:


> Vous avez une idée sur le problème?



Non. Mais j'en ai une sur la solution.


----------



## softjo (15 Novembre 2009)

Ouai, merci.

Mais les plug-ins pour le Finder ne marche pas. (J'ai bien redémarré le finder)


Reste que je ne comprends pas pourquoi automator renomme uniquement en nombres impairs.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Novembre 2009)

softjo a dit:


> Ouais, merci.
> 
> Mais les plug-ins pour le Finder ne marchent pas. (J'ai bien redémarré le finder)



A quoi fais tu référence ? je t'ai envoyé le lien vers une application à part entière (Renamer4Mac) pas un plugin.



softjo a dit:


> Reste que je ne comprends pas pourquoi automator renomme uniquement en nombres impairs.




C'est à dire que sans voir le processus par lui-même, il est assez difficile d'analyser quoi que ce soit. Tu peux pas le mettre en ligne ?


D'une façon générale, part du principe que tout le monde n'est pas dans ta tête, si tu veux qu'on t'aide. :rateau:


----------



## softjo (15 Novembre 2009)

Un script automator tout con:

http://rapidshare.com/files/307363944/Renommer_en_masse_2.zip.html


Il fonctionnait très bien sous leopard...



Renamer4mac a des scripts pour le finder, mais ca fonctionne pas.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Novembre 2009)

C'est le tri qui pose problème. Quand on l'enlève ça fonctionne, dirait-on.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2009)

C'est un peu le cirque à télécharger ton truc.

Je testerais bien pourtant.

82 ko, ça passe en zip en pièce jointe sur MacGeneration.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Novembre 2009)

Faut cliquer sur Free User sous le premier compteur.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Faut cliquer sur Free User sous le premier compteur.



Ouai, je connais, mais à chaque fois il m'envoyait paître. :rateau:

Merci.


----------



## softjo (16 Novembre 2009)

Ca fait pareil chez vous sous Snow Leopard?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Novembre 2009)

Oui. Sauf si à supprimer l'étape de tri. J'ai cherché comment contourner, je ne vois pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

softjo a dit:


> Ca fait pareil chez vous sous Snow Leopard?



Pas eu le temps d'essayer aujourd'hui.

Je verrais ça à tête reposée.

Sinon, il y a un AppleScript de Pascal 77 dans ce fil. Il marche très bien.


----------



## softjo (16 Novembre 2009)

Donc ca serait un bug d'Automator dans Snow Leopard.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

Le processus en lui-même fonctionne parfaitement chez moi. J'ai renommé des images.

J'essayerais en tant que Service.


----------

